
Football player hacked live during draft, agent blames Silicon Valley - rsobers
https://blog.varonis.com/football-player-laremy-tunsil-hacked-live-during-the-nfl-draft-agent-blames-silicon-valley/
======
mindcrime
Bad deal for Tunsil, but as a Dolphins fan, I have to feel a bit happy about
how this all played out. We got arguably the most talented O-Line player in
the draft, at pick #13. If this kid stays healthy and clean, he could be the
steal of the draft.

